# Inexperienced Newbie



## Beans (Dec 8, 2015)

Hi guys,

Just thought I'd introduce myself to the forum. Absolute beginner me. Just began a sudden interest in coffee and thought I'd go all the way so purchased a Gene Cafe roaster!

Any tips and pointers you can share with this novice nestling will be very much appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Wow that's jumping in at the deep end! DavecUK on here is a gold mine of info on how to get the best from the Gene. There are plenty of guys here who can share their tips on home roasting. I know precisely zilch on the subject though!

What is your actual coffee making kit?

Oh and welcome!


----------



## Beans (Dec 8, 2015)

LOL! Yeah it is quite a big leap... the Gene Cafe was mentioned to me a few years ago by a mate of mine, but its only very recently that I deceided to take up coffee and so thought I'd take it up good an proper!

At the moment I'm just French pressing using a double plated steel press that I got off amazon for about 18 quid. Espresso is something that I'm gonna look into once I've got some experience and saved up for a good quality one.


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

Welcome, nice to meet someone who likes a challenge, I'm still learing to brew let alone roast









Good luck


----------



## Rhincodon (Dec 25, 2015)

Have you bought a machine yet? I am very interested as in same boat as you but awestruck by all the choices etc -


----------

